# Lunch options?



## Testoman98 (Feb 26, 2011)

Just looking for some lunch & snack options for work. I actually didnt eat during the day cause of my job (sanitation) but things have changed at work and now I'll be able to fit in a meal & snacks. I drive trucks so I'm not gonna have access to a microwave. I'd like some healthy options that can hold up in tupperware or wouldn't need to be heated up if possible. Back when I did take lunch it was always ham sandwich & chips lol, but I think it's time for a change, any ideas?


----------



## MissionHockey (Feb 26, 2011)

You can always eat chicken cold. Just cut it up into strips and put it on a salad or something if you are trying to cut weight. All depends on your goals.


----------



## SFW (Feb 26, 2011)

Just eat a powerbar


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 26, 2011)

Ya you can eat a chicken breast sandwich with veggies of your choice, you trying to gain weight or loose it?


----------



## bbozak20 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hard boiled eggs and fruit... Tuna out of can or on bread .. What's ur goal?


----------



## Testoman98 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, my bad forgot to add my goals lol. I am looking to bulk, but still wanna stay lean. I've lost some weight since I haven't been lifting for several months. Right now I'm around 165lbs or so, I gain weight fairly easy, so when I'm really into it I'm around 180lbs. Last time I had bf% check it was 14% again when I wasn't lifting, so naturally kinda lean. I usually eat chicken/steak with veggies at home, but would rather not eat it cold during the day. I'm in and out of a truck, work is physical, so it doesn't have to be filling, just simple and healthy.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2011)

make sandwich's


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 27, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Just eat a powerbar



hahahah you are kidding right!?

-most unhealthy protein bar you can eat...20+ grams of sugar..not sugar alc...but sugar


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 27, 2011)

Testoman98 said:


> Just looking for some lunch & snack options for work. I actually didnt eat during the day cause of my job (sanitation) but things have changed at work and now I'll be able to fit in a meal & snacks. I drive trucks so I'm not gonna have access to a microwave. I'd like some healthy options that can hold up in tupperware or wouldn't need to be heated up if possible. Back when I did take lunch it was always ham sandwich & chips lol, but I think it's time for a change, any ideas?



Stay away from the ham...by the looks of the "ham sandwich" and "chips", i take it your diet is well...not just bad, but horrible. Chances are if you eat chips, there is a 90% you do not buy "real" unprocessed ham. I can almost guarantee you buy processed ham with TONS of sodium...usually around 400+ a serving...and a ham sandwich generally needs over 4 servings to make it a good sandwich...


As stated about someone said eat cold chicken..yes, this is ideal but cold chicken sucks..try getting some brown rice and mix in bits of chicken into it. Also mix in some veggies. 
(protein+carbs OPT. #1) 


My favorite easy carbs are just raw oats and milk..try it. its super easy and better than cooked oat...if you mix it with strawberry slices it much tastier and a bit more healthy. For your protein try maybe just a protein shake if you are looking for a quick option. raw oats+protein powder=quickest option.
(protein+carbs OPT. #2) 


If you live in a state where it is SUNNY. Since you drive trucks, if it is sunny you could always keep mashed potatoes or yams in a tupawear container on your dashboard..since this is a "sunny state" option, the sun/heat should keep the mashed potatoes, well "mashed", and not all hard like when it comes out of the fridge. For protein, keep chicken/streak/whatever either in a plastic bag/tupawear/preferably a black napkin to absorb heat on your dashboard. This should make it as warm as about 20 sec. in a microwave.. hahha This is only if cold food is an issue for you.
(protein+carbs OPT. #3)


----------



## Testoman98 (Feb 28, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Stay away from the ham...by the looks of the "ham sandwich" and "chips", i take it your diet is well...not just bad, but horrible. Chances are if you eat chips, there is a 90% you do not buy "real" unprocessed ham. I can almost guarantee you buy processed ham with TONS of sodium...usually around 400+ a serving...and a ham sandwich generally needs over 4 servings to make it a good sandwich...
> 
> 
> As stated about someone said eat cold chicken..yes, this is ideal but cold chicken sucks..try getting some brown rice and mix in bits of chicken into it. Also mix in some veggies.
> ...


 
Very good info, I appreciate it. And no my diet isn't horrible, guess I shouldv'e also mentioned its been several years since I ate lunch at work, and that was during a very long layoff from any type of fitness. That explains the sandwich & chips, I really wasn't concerned with diet at that time, it was just something that wouldn't take long to prepare. Thanks again bro, I will put your advice to good use.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 28, 2011)

Just go through McDonald's drive through every day. That way you can have a fresh hot meal, but I'd only order a cup of water.


----------



## GFR (Feb 28, 2011)

Tree bark, all the kids are doing it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 28, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Just go through McDonald's drive through every day. That way you can have a fresh hot meal, but I'd only order a cup of water.


 
Forgot the diet coke! 


Man that's tough without a microwave or a fridge. I would get some of those tuna kits and eat a couple of those. I like my met-rx collasial bars too. 

Sandwhiches are okay. Use whole grain bread, lean meat, I use mayo (Omega 3's), and get some good cheese. Fuck it, you're trying to bulk. Just go like vortrit said and hit the drive thru. 2 buck dobules = 850cals and 50g protein. We wont talk about how much fat it has though.


----------



## Clenbut (Mar 1, 2011)

You can use dry fruits they will give lots of energy and also they are quite nutritious.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 1, 2011)

Suprised at all the people recommending bread here. Bread is a cheat meal for me.
Chicken on spinach, olives, almonds, avocado, flaxoil, balsamic vinegar, sundried tomatoes, little parmesan cheese and basmati or brown rice adjusting the carbs and fats according to your goals.

Get a cooler box with ice or buy a mini fridge.


----------



## Klutch (Mar 1, 2011)

if you cook jasmine rice and put in a container it will stay fresh and taste good cold. when ready to eat just mix with a can of tuna and a can of green beans or peas. thats what i used to do when i worked construction.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Suprised at all the people recommending bread here. Bread is a cheat meal for me.
> Chicken on spinach, olives, almonds, avocado, flaxoil, balsamic vinegar, sundried tomatoes, little parmesan cheese and basmati or brown rice adjusting the carbs and fats according to your goals.
> 
> Get a cooler box with ice or buy a mini fridge.



That's because you're lame, and your advice don't really count.


----------



## nononsensemuscle (Mar 2, 2011)

If I were you I would pack a lunch box or even a cooler with ice and make some tturkey or chicken sandwiches. This is really the healthiest and cheapest way to go as far as lunch goes.


----------



## nononsensemuscle (Mar 2, 2011)

If I were you I would pack a lunch box or even a cooler with ice and make some tturkey or chicken sandwiches. This is really the healthiest and cheapest way to go as far as lunch goes.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's because you're lame, and your advice don't really count.


 

 Go eat your cheese n semem sandwich.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Go eat your cheese n semem sandwich.



I'd do it, but I'm taking off the nasty cheese.


----------



## Testoman98 (Mar 2, 2011)

^ Lol, thanks for all the replies. Some really good suggestions I can put to use. Today I took some steak & veggies, let them sit on the dash for a while, and they heated up just enough. I'm in texas so its only gonna get hotter, so that will open up some more options. Thanks again for the help guys.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 2, 2011)

Hell bake a whole chicken with some carrots and taters and onions.... and cut it up and take it for lunch. That's always good at room temp


----------



## Woodrow1 (Mar 2, 2011)

(breakfast at home......egg whites)
fruit for 1st snack before lunch
I eat 2x chicken breast sandwiches or 2x chicken salad(with egg whites & light mayo) sandwiches.
6 hard boiled egg white s for 2nd snack
can of tuna for 3rd snack
can of tuna for 4th snack
sometimes a shake for a snack.....
(dinner at home)


I make enough chicken breasts or chicken salad sandwiches on sunday for the entire week.      Works out nice....  Usually about 5-6 breasts does the entire week.


----------



## kajal123 (Mar 3, 2011)

MissionHockey said:


> You can always eat chicken cold. Just cut it up into strips and put it on a salad or something if you are trying to cut weight. All depends on your goals.



Yes !!!!!Great thought ,, you are absolutely right.....Thanks for the share valuable information here, it will be very helpful for all people?????????..


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

Testoman98 said:


> ^ Lol, thanks for all the replies. Some really good suggestions I can put to use. Today I took some steak & veggies, let them sit on the dash for a while, and they heated up just enough. I'm in texas so its only gonna get hotter, so that will open up some more options. Thanks again for the help guys.



Just be careful about doing that type of thing. That's how I got food poisoning last time.


----------

